# Got It!!



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi all
Well we picked up the new 26rks on Saturday as scheduled.
The trailer towed great. I need to make a minor leveling adjustment to the Equalizer hitch, but other than that the 130-mile trip home went fine. My gas mileage is shot to heck, but I expected that.

Capital Rv seems to be very straight forward and up front. 
Part of the package at no extra cost was the Equalizer
Hitch and a Voyager brake controller. 
Our HD trucks at work all have the Voyager. Seems to work well enough.

One warrantee problem that Keystone already has agreed to fix is a delam problem on the nose near the propane tanks. They are going to replace the entire nose over the winter and store the trailer for free as well.
Believe it or not, the dealer showed me the delam when I took delivery. 
Question...should I have them replace the nose and also put on aluminum diamond plate? The diamond plate would be at my expense. Worth it? They would just diamond plate without a nose if I wanted (their expense).

Other than that, we love the new rig!
Gonna take a trip to the Black Hills this coming weekend (I have 4 days off).
The dealer threw in the 4 day camping package at the Hart Ranch resort, 2 sweatshirts (free advertizing)
and a years membership to Coach -Net.

Right now the rig is parked in my front yard so I can play!

Bill


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> Hi all
> Well we picked up the new 26rks on Saturday as scheduled.
> The trailer towed great. I need to make a minor leveling adjustment to the Equalizer hitch, but other than that the 130-mile trip home went fine. My gas mileage is shot to heck, but I expected that.
> 
> ...


 congratulations on the New rig! Bummer about the Delamination proiblem, but Kudo's to the dealership for recognizing it AND pointing it out. I can't offer any advice to you about the DP but I can say

WELCOME ABOARD and HI! FROM YOUR EXTENDED FAMILY!!









Eric


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 26RKS Glad to hear it towed great for you








Bummer to hear about the delam glad they have plans to fix it for you already

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome aboard lazybonz








and congrats on your new 26RKS









darrel


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Get the whole front of the trailer replaced. Very big issue that Keystone is owning up to one trailer at a time.

From there it should be all gravy so have a nice time.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the New Outback and welcome from a new SOB.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the new Outback, Bill!









As far as your question goes... I would not do the diamond plate in lieu of the proper repair. All that will do is hide the bigger (and serious) problem. Keystone needs to fix this right. Beyond that, the diamond plate is a nice mod, and provides some protection for the lower portion of the trailer. I have thought about doing it myself, but it has not reached the top of my list yet.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Yea
I was not letting Keystone off the hook for the right fix.
I am leaning to adding the diamond plate later . I want to see the new nose on before I cover it.
Thanks


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new outback and welcome to the fourm









Angelo


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We have the 26RKS & just Love this model.









Enjoy,
Tami


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congradulations Bill on the new trailer and sorry to here about your delamination problem. We have the same problem with our TT and noticed it during the PDI and we are still waiting for a new front to show up, bought it in June.

I too would like the diamond deck after it gets fixed right. If you you don't mind how much is the diamond deck Mod?

Thanks
Bill V


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Get the whole front of the trailer replaced. Very big issue that Keystone is owning up to one trailer at a time.


As long as they are fixing delaminations under warranty, that's good. What is NOT good is to fail to extend the warranty for a reasonable period of time, like say 3-4 years, or more. Reasonable wear and tear shouldn't be a maufacturer's responsibility, but delaminations are not normal wear and tear. It is Keystone who is supposedly the expert on trailer engineering and construction and they decide what methods and materials result in a quality trailer, hopefully. There may be a fine line between manufacturing cost savings and cutting corners, but in this case the line apparently was crossed and corners were cut.

At least the delamination problems do not occur in the large majority of all Outbacks.

Bill


----------

